# Why I am happy that the 5D3 shows almost no new video impovements



## kkoster (Feb 23, 2012)

From the suggested specs, it would seem that there has been almost no improvements/benefits to the video element of the new 5D3/X about to be announced shortly.

There seems to have been no improvement with regards to: Moire, aliasing, rolling shutter, higher frame rates - In fact it would seem pretty much the same standard as the trusty 5D2.

Videographers who purchased the 5D2 for its video capabilities and not to use it for stills will probably be content to leave the 5D3/x completely alone and save a fortune by sticking with the 5D2. I know I will.

An extra CF card slot won't tempt me, that's for sure. I just hope for Canon's sake that there's a lot of photographers out there wanting to buy it!


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 23, 2012)

Where have you seen that Canon hasn't improved all these things? Are there other rumors out there I haven't seen? Please post link if there are. Thanks.


----------



## daveswan (Feb 23, 2012)

We don't really *know* anything beyond rumors.

I've heard "Best video of any DSLR", well I hope so, perhaps even better than the 1Dx, no moire, aliasing or other nasties and a nice robust gradeable codec, 100+ mbps I-Frame 10 bit 4:2:2 or better.


----------



## kkoster (Feb 23, 2012)

I've had a guy at Canon privately tell me that their DSLRs will always be photo-first and video-second and not to expect anything even close to C-300 quality with the new 5DX coming out. Sure, that may sound obvious enough and you may answer, 'Of course,' but I suppose I'd raised my hopes too high for Canon continuing to champion at least one of their DSLR range toward a video-premiere league in answer the rallying cry of videographers and filmmakers the world over.

Is this Canon saying, if you want serious filmic-quality video, go with the C-300, or shutup?!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 23, 2012)

kkoster said:


> From the suggested specs, it would seem that there has been almost no improvements/benefits to the video element of the new 5D3/X about to be announced shortly.
> 
> There seems to have been no improvement with regards to: Moire, aliasing, rolling shutter, higher frame rates - In fact it would seem pretty much the same standard as the trusty 5D2.
> 
> ...



What??

The mere fact it has only 22MP might well mean it has tons of video improvements.
And what do you think Digic 5+ is all about?

Of course it will fix the moire/aliasing/low resolution issues.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 23, 2012)

kkoster said:


> I've had a guy at Canon privately tell me that their DSLRs will always be photo-first and video-second and not to expect anything even close to C-300 quality with the new 5DX coming out. Sure, that may sound obvious enough and you may answer, 'Of course,' but I suppose I'd raised my hopes too high for Canon continuing to champion at least one of their DSLR range toward a video-premiere league in answer the rallying cry of videographers and filmmakers the world over.
> 
> Is this Canon saying, if you want serious filmic-quality video, go with the C-300, or shutup?!



There is the CDSLR concept so that already rules out the DSLR always being photo first.
Secondly while the notion is not as romantic as the photo-only-purists would like it to be but one of the major factors of the 5DIIs success was the video portion. And Canon are not stupid to slaughter that cash cow. Even if there will be a Cinema line of cameras, there is still a huge market in people that are not able to buy two cameras to satisfy both their photographic and video needs.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 23, 2012)

Why not wait for the official announcement from Canon, and not a rumour? :


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 23, 2012)

kkoster said:


> From the suggested specs, it would seem that there has been almost no improvements/benefits to the video element of the new 5D3/X about to be announced shortly.
> 
> There seems to have been no improvement with regards to: Moire, aliasing, rolling shutter, higher frame rates - In fact it would seem pretty much the same standard as the trusty 5D2.
> 
> ...



The thing hasn't even been released yet! What makes you think that the moire, banding, and rolling shutter haven't been improved? It's just too hard to say, we have basic specs right now and that's it, no details. 

I suspect they didn't add any new features because it would eat into the sales of the 4K cinema dslr that is supposed to be announced within the year. I'm sure the video will be improved, but the 5D series is a still camera, plain and simple. The popularity of the 5DII among filmmakers was NOT something that Canon predicted, and it's clear they are trying to separate the two. 

There are some photographers that NEVER use the video feature, so why make them pay for features they aren't going to use? On the same note, there are videographers that dont need 6fps, autofocus, or any other still features, so why should they have to pay for them. It makes much more sense to make one dedicated to stills and one dedicated to video, which Canon is doing.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 23, 2012)

kkoster said:


> I've had a guy at Canon privately tell me that their DSLRs will always be photo-first and video-second and not to expect anything even close to C-300 quality with the new 5DX coming out. Sure, that may sound obvious enough and you may answer, 'Of course,' but I suppose I'd raised my hopes too high for Canon continuing to champion at least one of their DSLR range toward a video-premiere league in answer the rallying cry of videographers and filmmakers the world over.
> 
> Is this Canon saying, if you want serious filmic-quality video, go with the C-300, or shutup?!



How is a Cinema DSLR, made by the Cinema EOS division a "photo-first" camera?


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Feb 23, 2012)

So what you're saying is, "I'm happy other people won't have improvements because I don't want to have to buy a new body for my video needs." Cool.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Why not wait for the official announcement from Canon, and not a rumour? :



+1

Next thing you know, we will have full fledged reviews based on rumored specs which are not even complete. And for people to make purchasing decisions on rumors will lead to disappointments.


----------



## kkoster (Feb 23, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> How is a Cinema DSLR, made by the Cinema EOS division a "photo-first" camera?



I don't think I was referring to Cinema DSLR for obvious reasons, but the traditional range of dual photo/video capable DSLRs.


----------



## kapanak (Feb 23, 2012)

This is really beyond speculation. There is no way Canon would release a 5DIII without video improvements. I am sure those hoping for a death of DSLR video are in for a disappointment


----------



## Astro (Feb 23, 2012)

kkoster said:


> From the suggested specs, it would seem that there has been almost no improvements/benefits to the video element of the new 5D3/X about to be announced shortly.



i wish i had your glas orb!!

but i wonder.... why don´t you use your abilities to foresee the lotto numbers? ???


----------



## kkoster (Feb 23, 2012)

CrimsonBlue said:


> So what you're saying is, "I'm happy other people won't have improvements because I don't want to have to buy a new body for my video needs." Cool.



Actually, not quite. You know what? I'd love to buy Canon's next model of 5D. And I would, if I felt it had addressed what we've been crying out for on this very forum for the last three years. But somehow, I fear we may be building ourselves up for a disappointment.

However, I'll hold my hands up and shut up until you guys hear the announcement and see the specs for yourselves. Don't mind me - I'm just venting!


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 23, 2012)

kkoster said:


> From the suggested specs, it would seem that there has been almost no improvements/benefits to the video element of the new 5D3/X about to be announced shortly.
> 
> There seems to have been no improvement with regards to: Moire, aliasing, rolling shutter, higher frame rates - In fact it would seem pretty much the same standard as the trusty 5D2.
> 
> ...



i wonder if it is always the same troll or where are they coming from?


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 23, 2012)

I've read his posts but I still don't know "Why he was happy that the 5D3 shows almost no new video impovements"


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> kkoster said:
> 
> 
> > From the suggested specs, it would seem that there has been almost no improvements/benefits to the video element of the new 5D3/X about to be announced shortly.
> ...



+1 I accidentally turned the video on once and took me forever (well a couple of minutes) to work out how to stop it missed heaps of shots


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 23, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> I've read his posts but I still don't know "Why he was happy that the 5D3 shows almost no new video impovements"



because he don´t have the money to buy a 5D MK3.. that´s how i read it.


----------



## kkoster (Feb 23, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> i wonder if it is always the same troll or where are they coming from?



I'm allowed to vent my frustrations on a company I've invested thousands on their bodies and lenses for over 15 years. Like a good marriage, a healthy argument every now and again doesn't do any harm.


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 23, 2012)

kkoster said:


> I'm allowed to vent my frustrations on a company I've invested thousands on their bodies and lenses for over 15 years. Like a good marriage, a healthy argument every now and again doesn't do any harm.



well yeah.. but your spouse probably would wipe the floor with your a$$ if you accuse here because of something you made up or heard as rumors from the neighbors. ;D

what you write is completely unfounded by facts.. (yet).

and honest.... only forest gump would think they make the 5D MK3 compete with the C300 in video features.
why would canon do that.. to make the C300 obsolete?

im pretty sure the 5D MK3 will deliver serious video features.
the 5D MK2 was already good enough, quality wise, for TV production.

and if someone is doing video for the big screen... well then maybe he has the money to buy a C300 or RED. ;D


----------



## Grum (Feb 23, 2012)

This thread is ridiculous, honestly. :


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 23, 2012)

Grum said:


> This thread is ridiculous, honestly. :



yeah.. i thought so. 
normaly such a thread is not worth a reply... but there is nothing on TV. :


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 23, 2012)

@kkoster: BTW - there is quite a funny blog http://fakechuckwestfall.files.wordpress.com/. This guy devastes D800 in terms of iso quality. He even tries to prove that d800 is not a step forward from d700 at all. You maybe read it before switching there, or in two, three months you might write same posts on the other site as you did it here.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 24, 2012)

kkoster said:


> CrimsonBlue said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying is, "I'm happy other people won't have improvements because I don't want to have to buy a new body for my video needs." Cool.
> ...



So you are claiming that someone in the know has told you that they are still line skipping?
All the hints I've seen say 100% the opposite.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Feb 24, 2012)

kkoster said:


> From the suggested specs, it would seem that there has been almost no improvements/benefits to the video element of the new 5D3/X about to be announced shortly.
> 
> There seems to have been no improvement with regards to: Moire, aliasing, rolling shutter, higher frame rates - In fact it would seem pretty much the same standard as the trusty 5D2.
> 
> ...



dumbest .... post ..... ever .....


----------



## Leadfingers (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't factor all of this C300 -vs- 5D III angst.

The C300 is a $16000 camera. The 5D III will be $2500(?)


Is this really a conversation?


----------



## Radeusz (Feb 24, 2012)

weird... this post says otherwise "Best HD video quality of any EOS camera": http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/5d-split-5d-x-5d-mark-iii-cr1/


----------

